# Spruced polychromed entry



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Spending some time in my shop/garage before heading out for T-day get together and wanted to post.
Spruced up our main entry door. This area was pretty much slapdashed before (like I hadn't even filled nail holes..sound familiar??) Felt good to get it done since we and friends see it all the time.

If you wish, guess how many colors I used for the door, casing and riser. By colors, I mean opaque and any level of semi-transparent color (glazes). Clear coats aren't part of it.






























Cheers and ✌🏽

P.S. the rug is slated for departure


----------

